# Help!!



## JillSouthern (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope someone out there can help . . . 
I urgently need to track someone down. They moved to Malaga 3 years ago and did not leave forwarding details.
How do I go about getting the residential address of a foreign national living in Spain? When you move to Spain do you need to register with the local council? Are you issued with a national insurance number? If so, are these details a matter of public record and how can they be accessed?
Thankyou for any help you can offer


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JillSouthern said:


> I hope someone out there can help . . .
> I urgently need to track someone down. They moved to Malaga 3 years ago and did not leave forwarding details.
> How do I go about getting the residential address of a foreign national living in Spain? When you move to Spain do you need to register with the local council? Are you issued with a national insurance number? If so, are these details a matter of public record and how can they be accessed?
> Thankyou for any help you can offer


yes, you are supposed to register with national police when you move here & get a NIE number - and also register with the local council too

many people simply don't though

I have no idea if these records are publicly accessible though - but I doubt it


have you tried going through the police - in some circumstances they will help


----------



## JillSouthern (Feb 6, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes, you are supposed to register with national police when you move here & get a NIE number - and also register with the local council too
> 
> many people simply don't though
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply . . . To be honest, I don't know where to start. I don't speak Spanish, and if I did I wouldn't know which department to ask for - if the details are a matter of public record would they give them over the phone? Is it worth trying the embassy?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JillSouthern said:


> Thanks for your reply . . . To be honest, I don't know where to start. I don't speak Spanish, and if I did I wouldn't know which department to ask for - if the details are a matter of public record would they give them over the phone? Is it worth trying the embassy?


you can & I guess should register with the British Embassy - they might well have done so - you can always ask - here's how to contact them The British Embassy in Spain

have you tried just putting their name into yellow pages spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Town Halls do not disclose details of registered residents (it would be rather disturbing if they did!) You can access data for births, marriages and deaths but that's probably no use to you. The British Embassy doesn't keep any records of British nationals in Spain as far as I know.

Why not start with announcements in English forums, newspapers and radio stations in the Costa del Sol? Somebody must remember them.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you can & I guess should register with the British Embassy - they might well have done so - you can always ask - here's how to contact them The British Embassy in Spain


Just out of interest, why should/would you register with the Embassy, Xabia? I've never heard of anyone doing this, I didn't even know you could do it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just out of interest, why should/would you register with the Embassy, Xabia? I've never heard of anyone doing this, I didn't even know you could do it!


I don't know anyone who has either - including us, but you can LOCATE: register with us

in light of what has recently happened in Egypt I think it might be a good idea - although from what I have been hearing they didn't help much, if at all


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Town Halls do not disclose details of registered residents (it would be rather disturbing if they did!) You can access data for births, marriages and deaths but that's probably no use to you. The British Embassy doesn't keep any records of British nationals in Spain as far as I know.
> 
> Why not start with announcements in English forums, newspapers and radio stations in the Costa del Sol? Somebody must remember them.


a lot of forums - including this one - have a policy of not allowing 'looking for John Smith' type threads


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know anyone who has either - including us, but you can LOCATE: register with us
> 
> in light of what has recently happened in Egypt I think it might be a good idea - although from what I have been hearing they didn't help much, if at all


Well you live and learn - thank you. Can't do any harm.

If there's a revolutionary uprising in Spain I'm staying right here, I won't want repatriating! A military coup on the other hand ... Let's hope history doesn't repeat itself.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you tried facebook, friends reunited..... searches

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

How about the International Red Cross. They may help trace your friend.


----------

